# What do you have under your swingset?



## scsigrl (Oct 22, 2006)

We have our set and have just had an argument about what to put under it if anything. HELP! What did you do with your swing set?


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

Just the grass, but there's dirt ruts under the swings of course.


----------



## dmpmercury (Mar 31, 2008)

I like the recylced tire mulch. It is very environmentally friendly since it makes use of old tires that otherwise would be sitting in landfills and long lasting. It is very soft too for falls. A lot of the laygrounds around here have it and I really like it.


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

We just have grass, but I would love to have tire mulch. Just haven't gotten around to looking onto prices and where to get it yet.


----------



## dachshundqueen (Dec 17, 2004)

Bales and bales and bales of pine straw.

Liz


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

Just grass. I would like to put a border around it in and put down recycled tire mulch.


----------



## noobmom (Jan 19, 2008)

Our swingset is in the woods, so it's mostly just dirt under there, but it's not packed earth--more like forest floor. When we have wood chips we toss some under there.

The recycled rubber stuff is nice and soft but in the heat of the summer with the sun beating down on it, it smells toxic, at least whatever stuff they use at the playground around here.


----------



## mama2toomany (Oct 17, 2005)

We don't have ours set up yet but we plan to use mulch!


----------

